# Does your kiddo have his/her morning farts?



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

I may have influenced this but this began pretty much after New Years. I decided to treat Dax to a New Years Eve dinner and gave him a Deer's Hoove that was stuffed with Chicken, which ended up not being a good idea because it ended up being very smelly once Dax got his teeth into it.

Anyways the day after and now 9 days since, Dax has started FARTING! At first they were silent bombers when we are cuddling with Dax at night, and we laugh it off every time after we finished suffocating but we really busted a gut just recently because every morning after Dax goes and does his business he'd come downstairs, yawn and then fart.

But his morning farts actually have sound too it. 

There hasn't been a time where I laugh every time this has happened, and I'm just seeing if anyone else has had this experience. He's 7 months old now, but when he toots and a sound comes out the expression on his face is priceless.

On a side note, if this is persistent should we be concerned :-X


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Any time Riley gets a large amount of treats or eats a lot of grass (or horse poo  ) she has terrible gas. Yesterday, on the Vizsla walk, my sister gave her too many freeze-dried liver treats and she at a few mouthfuls of horse poo... we suffered through the smell the entire way home. It is pretty funny when they fart and then get that look on their face like "Where did that sound come from???" ???


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I wouldn't be too concerned with farts. Everybody does it!

Jasper has his regular morning toot. Like Dax, he normally has silent ones. But almost every morning, he'll wake up, keep his back feet on the bed and his front ones on the floor for a biiiiiig stretch, and then....toot! It's usually a puff of air type sound, but sometimes it's your standard whoopie cushion.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I call them Love scents


----------



## frankie2010 (Jan 8, 2012)

First post I've actually laughed out loud too!! My Viz tends to turn round and look at her bum as if she's surprised it makes such a noise...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

when we've had a long training session with plenty of treats mixed with a dried pigs ear as an after training treat, Ruby can really let rip!! The thing is that she just sits there like The Queen and doesn't bat an eyelid (whilst my two young boys are rolling around on the carpet in hysterics!) ;D


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

For some reason Hally has a tendancy to fart while she's walking up the stairs! We've quickly learned to get ahead of her on the stairs so that we're not down wind!

Very funny post!


----------



## KAsDad (Aug 4, 2011)

Kaylee has "chicken farts". We raise free range layers and she loves to sample the chicken sh**. I think she belives it's a treat! And man, are these farts RIPE! LOL.


----------

